# Need help with my 01 Nissan Altima GXE



## damionadams93 (12 mo ago)

So, this vehicle has had issues after issue. 

Most recently, my idler pulley went out and I had to rig it up to work until I could get a new one, which eventually snapped my serpentine belt. I replaced the pulley, and I replaced the belt. Afterwards my car drove wonderfully for about 50mi. Then I had it stall yesterday whilst out running errands. She started right back up and I drove her home. Went home and topped off my coolant(since when my belt snapped she over heated a bit) and I went to drive her, and she had no power. I could press the gas pedal all the way to the floor and she would put/limp at about 5 mph. She's now having issues idling, and wants to die Everytime I try to push the gas pedal down unless I pump it, and she won't go over 1500 rpms. I plugged in the diagnostic reader, and the only codes being put out are p0420 and p0761 which are cat converter and gear 1 ratio incorrect. Maybe when I removed the motor mount and jacked my engine up, I might have separated my motor from my trans, but I highly doubt it. My motor mount is pretty worn, but I don't think my issues are consistent with that issue being the cause. I have to work tomorrow and have no idea how I am going to get there with out this POS running. Please, any tips, or ideas will be well appreciated.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It looks like the ECU may have put the system into "fail safe" mode. During the time while replacing the pulley, you may have disturbed some electrical connectors; inspect all the engine harness connectors for tightness and possible oxidation of the harness pins. Also inspect the ground point connectors the same way. Now clear out the old DTCs then see what DTCs get set again.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Or, it could have a bad TPS per the P0761 code, or that overheat may have blown the head gasket and the coolant has contaminated and clogged the catalytic converter. There are a lot of possibilities.


----------



## damionadams93 (12 mo ago)

smj999smj said:


> Or, it could have a bad TPS per the P0761 code, or that overheat may have blown the head gasket and the coolant has contaminated and clogged the catalytic converter. There are a lot of possibilities.


I honestly think it's my TPS because I unplugged it, and there was no change.
Thank you.


----------

